# Belly warm and cold



## BBWBecky (May 14, 2010)

IRecently I have been eating more food then usual and have noticed that from about my belly button area up my belly feels warmer then from my belly button area down.
I'm a small bbw at 5ft 4in tall and currently 240 lbs.
Just wondering if anyone else has had their belly feel like this and why they think its like that


----------

